# This is Gold - Anne-Kathrin Dern: Instruments 101



## robgb (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## johnsrev (Jun 1, 2022)

I agree. Anne-Katrin Dern is a treasure and a fountain of knowledge for composers on their professional journey. To follow up with a deep dive into string bows and articulations, the YouTube Channel "Violin Lounge" presents a violinist, Zlata Brouwer, who demonstrates what Anne-Kathrin talks about:




https://www.youtube.com/c/ZlataBrouwer

​


----------



## mscp (Jun 2, 2022)

Other treasures: VSL's literature in their 'academy' section: https://www.vsl.info/en/academy/
London's Philarmonia YT:


----------



## Pier (Jun 2, 2022)

Amazing video @A.Dern


----------

